# Etiquette Concerning Rev. and Degree in Academic Situations



## Timothy R. Butler (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi, everyone,
I was just ordained yesterday to an assistant pastor position (what an incredible blessing -- and needless to say, something I am really excited about!). I also teach at a local college, and for an entirely different reason, I need to update the sign on my door that has my name and office hours on it. Since I was already updating it, I thought perhaps I should also update it to reflect my ordination. Many, if not most, of the signs have the person's highest degree after the name (e.g. "M.Div," so far, in my case) and I followed that style. However, am I correct in thinking if I put "Rev." on the front, I should drop the degree on the end? I was going to do so, but since the two aren't interrelated in the way, say, "Dr." and "Ph.D." are, it felt like I'm omitting useful information.

Any recommendations on etiquette? 

Blessings,
Tim


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Mar 5, 2012)

It is perfectly fine, particularly in the setting that you are describing, Tim, to have "The Rev. Timothy R. Butler, M. Div." on the door sign. Dr. and Ph.D. is a repeat. It is not the case that all that are ordained, however, have an M. Div. degree.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Edward (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd put 'Rev.' on the sign only if it is related to what you are teaching. If you are teaching math, I'd leave it off.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 5, 2012)

In an academic setting, keep the M. Div. for sure.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 6, 2012)

Isn't it Rev. Dr. Timothy R. Butler?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 6, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Isn't it Rev. Dr. Timothy R. Butler?


Yes, but not in the OP.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2012)

The standard American practice is to use (relevant) post-nominals only is a business setting. i.e CPA in an accountancy firm, MD or RN at a hospital, but not non-relevant post-nominals. So your PhD in Art History would not make it on your nameplate at the law office, UNLESS your field of law was related to art.

The exception to this rule is an academic environment where all post-nominals are used. Even if they are not relevant to your academic field.

However pre-nominals are primarily a form of social address in the USA, and so they are not properly used in combination with post-nominals. In other words, you colleagues may call you "Rev." in the break room, or when they meet you in the hallway, or when introducing you. But you would not refer to yourself as "The Rt. Rev. Dr. Sir. Uppity Bumpitty OBE, KBE, BA, MA, MDiv, PhD". 

In a nut shell, Rev is OK for social address or social correspondance. It is OK if it is used in the second or third person to establish your profession as a Christian Minister. In the academy all post-nominal degree's are used on letterhead, business cards, and on name plates, but not with pre-nominals.

FYI In Britain and in the Commonwealth pre and post nominals are properly used at the same time, but the American style is spreading.


----------

